# Question of your support of Canada in Afghanistan



## threatcon_1 (4 Nov 2006)

Its a simple question. When the Conservative government went into power and Canada had moved up to a leading role in Afghanistan. Did you support the war and the troops at that time? Also, do you support it now? Seeing as how I cant seem to make a poll... please choose any of these responses.

1.Yes I supported Canada's role in the beginning, I still support it now!
2.I did support Canada's role in the beginning, but I don't anymore.
3.At first I did not support Canada's role but I do now
4.I did not support Canada's role then and I still dont
5.undecided

Note: I'm well aware that the Conservative Government  were not the ones responsible for getting troops in Afghanistan. However, many a student in my school had only begun to notice Canada's role in Afghanistan when the Conservatives went into power. So I have to keep up with them.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## tomahawk6 (4 Nov 2006)

threatcon_1 said:
			
		

> Its a simple question. When the Conservative government went into power and Canada had moved up to a leading role in Afghanistan. Did you support the war and the troops at that time? Also, do you support it now? Seeing as how I cant seem to make a poll... please choose any of these responses.
> 
> 1.Yes I supported Canada's role in the beginning, I still support it now!
> 2.I did support Canada's role in the beginning, but I don't anymore.
> ...



Lets see you come to a military forum and want to take a poll ? You wont get any takers. However, you might peruse the threads in the military news section to get an overall impression of what folks here think.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Nov 2006)

Locked....and soon to be trashed.


----------



## paracowboy (4 Nov 2006)

threat,

pm me with the reason for this poll. Perhaps we can find a way to achieve your endstate without raising the hackles of every military member on this site. As it is, Bruce saved you quiet a bit of heartache.


----------

